# IJOY Limitless LUX 215w Dual 26650 TC Box Mod



## 3avape (19/7/16)

IJOY Limitless LUX dual 26650 Box Mod, equipped with 215w high power output and variable temperature control system,it can support Nickel200, Titanium,and Stainless Steel heating materials,also come with special setup mode which allows you to enjoy incredible vaping experience and enviable eye.

Carrying on the groundbreaking chassis and interchangeable sleeves(More design coming soon), the IJOY Limitless LUX dual 26650 Box Mod comes with a new brightly OLED display screen, combining an easily handled design, features the application of dual 26650 or 18650 cell to your preference.

This IWEPAL chip is also firmware upgradeable always enables it up-to-date.


*Features:*


5W-215W
Dual 26650 batteries(included)
Firmware upgradeable
Zinc Alloy compact chassis
Interchangeable sleeves(More design coming soon)
Huge heating vent holes
Full Temperature Control(NI/TI/SS)
Longer Life-span than triple 18650
Contents:
1* LUX Device
1* Manual
2* 18650 Battery Sleeve
1* Warranty Card
1* USB Cable

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

